# Spiel gesucht!



## kero81 (12. Juni 2020)

Moin,
da gabs doch mal so ein Multiplayer Spiel, indem man seine eigene Wohnung/Haus kaufen konnte und diese dann einrichten konnte. Nein, kein SIMS... Ich weiß nicht genau was man da noch alles machen konnte, hatte aber noch in einem Video von einem Mod gesehen der irgendein Auto hinzugefügt hatte. HAt zuuuufällig jemand ne Ahnung welches Spiel ich suche?!


----------



## Nuallan (12. Juni 2020)

Second Life?


----------



## Research (12. Juni 2020)

Gar nichts?
Story?
First Person?
In welcher Zeit spielt es?


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2020)

@Research
Nee, leider garnix. Is schon was länger her und ich hatte es auch mehr so nebenbei mitbekommen bzw dieses Video gesehen.

@Nuallan
Yes, das war es. Aber jetzt wo ich das so sehe, wars glaube ich nicht schlimm das ich nicht mehr den Namen wusste.


----------

